# A Question for Canadians!



## white page (Nov 7, 2008)

:hithere:  where are you all at this time ????  I've noticed that you all disappear around  now !!!:sob:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: a question for Canadiens !!*

:wave:  I am here! 

Maybe those  who are at work are on a break time now, it is 3:30pm right now.  They all ran out for a warm up on their coffee maybe haa haa haa


----------



## ladylore (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: a question for Canadiens !!*

It's about 12:30pm here in BC. I suspect most people are working, doing errands, having lunch.....with not much time left for the net.


----------



## white page (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: a question for Canadiens !!*

hi Nicknack and LL  , Okay now I understand (food needs )!  it's 9.30 pm , my chatty time, after food


----------



## dont be crazy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: a question for Canadiens !!*

i am here too lol 3:44


----------



## white page (Nov 7, 2008)

:hithere:





> am here too lol 3:44


----------



## NicNak (Nov 7, 2008)

What time is it in Eurpope where you are, White Page?

Do'h!  I see now you already said what time it was where you are.  :bonk:


----------



## Halo (Nov 7, 2008)

I am here but it is almost 4:00 p.m. and I leave work now to head home.


----------



## white page (Nov 7, 2008)

See you later Halo , take care on the roads !


----------



## Meggylou (Nov 9, 2008)

well I'm here, but it's now 12 am sunday morning. Usually around 3:30 pm, eastern standard time, I'm at school, or on my way home from school.


----------

